# What about these cages?



## Greenleigh (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi,
I'm new and have been researching hedgehogs... I stumbled across buycages.com and I am wondering if the cages they have advertised as good for hedgies really are.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Those cages are not good IMO.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree with Larry. Not good.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Those cages are not big enough for a hedgehog (less than 1 1/2 sq. feet. Yikes!!!) and I don't like the look of that wire


----------



## 11swedishfish (Feb 1, 2011)

You would at least need to do something about them climbing the sides. (coroplast or something)
Way too small.
And pretty expensive... You could make a bigger, safer, and easier to clean C & C cage for less than what those cost.


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

those cages do not look good. way to small and the wire would not be good, try to avoid buying one of those!


----------

